# FreeMasons and FreeBSD



## neilms (May 22, 2013)

First of all - let me say that I use FreeBSD all the time and have been doing so for over five years now.

However, I was thinking the other day that freemasonary is practiced in the most unexpected places. The illuminati has a large global network to ensure that its agenda is carried out. Now why is FreeBSD's name modelled after a notorious secret society? Of all the possible representative logo's why was a DEVIL with a pitchfork chosen? 

_Now this is where it gets crazy_

I am not going to name names here. All I can say from my research is that the University of California at Berkley is a hotbed of Free Masonic rituals and also is heavily financed by some illuminati kingpins. Those kingpins financed the research and development of a new operating system and guess what? They wanted to name it after their age old secret society. Hence the name "FreeBSD". The Devil logo is a sign that the illuminati is in league with the devil.

I am not telling anyone to accept this. I am simply putting the information out there so you can make of it what you will. You might feel the need to do further research of your own into these issues. ï¿½e


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2013)

The mascot is supposed to be a *daemon* (not a *demon*), and as a matter of fact, it is a *forking* daemon (hence the fork). A *daemon* is a benevolent (i.e. non-satanical) '*helper*' or '*assistant*', which is exactly why the phrase is used for processes running on a server. They are processes that *serve* (help, assist). This is common knowledge. 

I'm sorry, this is not the place for conspiracy theories, because they violate, or will soon violate, forum rule number 6.

Closed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2013)

P.S. @neilms contacted me to tell me that this was a joke, but unfortunately some jokes obey *Poe's Law* and can cause huge negative backlash. So, good joke/troll, but a little close to a lot of actual and supposedly 'serious' debate already out there


----------

